# 87 300zx turns over but wont start?!?!



## The300ZXMan (Jan 22, 2006)

Someone please help! ive spent 2K$ on repair parts that didnt help. I was driving down the road no problems then system failure! everything shut down.
no boom no smoke it just wont start! I have replaced the battery with a diesal performance battery, replaced the coil, mass air flow senser, fuel pressure regulator, spark plug wires and spark plugs, fuel pump, Timing belt, and fuel filter. I Even cleaned my injectors. 
I have compression and fuel but no spark. No juice at all as a matter of fact coming out of the brand new coil but voltage is going in! Whats going on???
Please Help Someone!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

The300ZXMan said:


> Someone please help! ive spent 2K$ on repair parts that didnt help. I was driving down the road no problems then system failure! everything shut down.
> no boom no smoke it just wont start! I have replaced the battery with a diesal performance battery, replaced the coil, mass air flow senser, fuel pressure regulator, spark plug wires and spark plugs, fuel pump, Timing belt, and fuel filter. I Even cleaned my injectors.
> I have compression and fuel but no spark. No juice at all as a matter of fact coming out of the brand new coil but voltage is going in! Whats going on???
> Please Help Someone!


Do a diagnostics on your Z.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ECU sounds bad.


----------



## 84Zman (Jan 14, 2006)

go on ebay and buy another ecu....if it turns out to not be an ecu problem, sell the ecu or keep it as a backup....but it sounds like an ecu problem....run the codes...if nothing comes up...get a new ecu


----------



## The300ZXMan (Jan 22, 2006)

*I Have*



Spongerider said:


> Do a diagnostics on your Z.



I have run a diagnostic, the ecu flashes for..... well i have never let it finish.
but i have a weight reduction and alot of useless parts are gone such as heater core, ac pump etc. so they trigger error codes. Any other Ideas?
By The way i have a non turbo. i noticed i was in the turbo thread but im new to this and frustrated please forgive me


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

The300ZXMan said:


> I have run a diagnostic, the ecu flashes for..... well i have never let it finish.
> but i have a weight reduction and alot of useless parts are gone such as heater core, ac pump etc. so they trigger error codes. Any other Ideas?



I had a similar problem, though it only shut off once while the vehicle was in motion, but would not restart after reaching operating temperature until the car had cooled down completely. Turns out the culprit was my power transistor.

Either way, run the codes and eliminate the codes caused by changes you're already aware of.


----------



## The300ZXMan (Jan 22, 2006)

*thanx*



MaxQ said:


> I had a similar problem, though it only shut off once while the vehicle was in motion, but would not restart after reaching operating temperature until the car had cooled down completely. Turns out the culprit was my power transistor.
> 
> Either way, run the codes and eliminate the codes caused by changes you're already aware of.


Thanx im going to try that. sounds lagit. but please people keep passing me sugestions!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well you need to know what those flashes mean. Pick up a Haynes manual at your local auto parts store and look at the section for checking ECU codes.


----------



## The300ZXMan (Jan 22, 2006)

asleepz said:


> Well you need to know what those flashes mean. Pick up a Haynes manual at your local auto parts store and look at the section for checking ECU codes.



I Have a haynes manual and use it religously! but the codes flash to quick to write them down and it flashes for 30 mins or longer.


----------



## Jsvob03 (Oct 30, 2005)

have you checked your fuseible links? that may appear good, and even be good, but the connections could be weak.

Turn the ign. key to on. Go under the hood, and shake down the electrical connections by your battery (and near the links). I have an 88 200sx (yes i know, different car) that had a similar problem. 

Could also be your CAS. but you cant know that w/o diagnostics, or testing it specifically.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok stop buying parts before you go broke thats what I did.
if your still reading this forum check your engine temp sensor. are cars are old so the connections can corroode or the sensor goes bad. usually a good tell of this problem is gas on the spark plugs. The engine will flood and then die. i did the same thing on my car even new FPR and MAS. check it out first before you move on.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Juice going in to the coil but not coming out, it's probably the ignitor pack. Thats the small box right near the coil. That controls the coils field collapse based on where it sees the distributor as being. The entire system is self contained and seperate from the ECU. The ECU only controls the fuel and anything associated with that, based on airflow, O2 sensor, and CHTS readings. 

If the coil is new, that leaves only the igniter pack, or the CAS which is inside the distributor itself. 

The only time I've ever seen a CAS fail is when the distributor got so hot that it fried the electronics inside. As far as longevity goes they can last 20+ years, so long term dependability is not an issue.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Juice going in to the coil but not coming out, it's probably the ignitor pack. Thats the small box right near the coil. That controls the coils field collapse based on where it sees the distributor as being. The entire system is self contained and seperate from the ECU. The ECU only controls the fuel and anything associated with that, based on airflow, O2 sensor, and CHTS readings.
> 
> If the coil is new, that leaves only the igniter pack, or the CAS which is inside the distributor itself.
> 
> The only time I've ever seen a CAS fail is when the distributor got so hot that it fried the electronics inside. As far as longevity goes they can last 20+ years, so long term dependability is not an issue.



what is this "ignitor pack"? can you take a pic of it on your vehicle and post? I'm having a similar problem and have never heard of it, so I'd like to see what the unit is and test it on my vehicle since I have spare parts available to test with.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MaxQ said:


> what is this "ignitor pack"? can you take a pic of it on your vehicle and post? I'm having a similar problem and have never heard of it, so I'd like to see what the unit is and test it on my vehicle since I have spare parts available to test with.


I don't my Z anymore, unfortunately. However, the pack is quite easy to spot, it's right next to the coil.


----------



## Jsvob03 (Oct 30, 2005)

..its right near your coil. its a hard black plastic case, about half the size of a candy bar. its got some fins on it, looks like cooling fins.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Jsvob03 said:


> ..its right near your coil. its a hard black plastic case, about half the size of a candy bar. its got some fins on it, looks like cooling fins.


Cool. I'll look around for it tonight.....can't locate it in the FSM, though. Do you have a part number?


----------



## The300ZXMan (Jan 22, 2006)

Jsvob03 said:


> have you checked your fuseible links? that may appear good, and even be good, but the connections could be weak.
> 
> Turn the ign. key to on. Go under the hood, and shake down the electrical connections by your battery (and near the links). I have an 88 200sx (yes i know, different car) that had a similar problem.
> 
> Could also be your CAS. but you cant know that w/o diagnostics, or testing it specifically.


yes, thats the only thing i havent replaced other than the ecu and and alternator. but the cas is in the destributor?!


----------



## The300ZXMan (Jan 22, 2006)

chillow said:


> Ok stop buying parts before you go broke thats what I did.
> if your still reading this forum check your engine temp sensor. are cars are old so the connections can corroode or the sensor goes bad. usually a good tell of this problem is gas on the spark plugs. The engine will flood and then die. i did the same thing on my car even new FPR and MAS. check it out first before you move on.



This is probly a stupid question, but where is the temp sensor at and what does it look like?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Water temp is in the bottom of the radiator.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

its ok its not a stupid question. its right behind the timing belt cover. theres a right up at z31.com
here you go 
http://z31.com/repairs/chts.shtml


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

I love men


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> I love men


Lesson of the day: Don't walk away from your computer at work with all your windows open. :thumbdwn:


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

hahahahaha 
or never leave your downloading windows open when your boss is at work. Tried downloading aim got in trouble.


----------

